# A Friend Need's Help



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 12, 2011)

Why is it that bad things happen to good people. We have known Bill & Donna for many years. If any one can donate any thing for the auction, please PM me, or call me. 716-440-3352
Thanks so much,
Pigs


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice of you to help with the project. The Bible say we are afflicted so we might know how to be compassionate and helpful to others who are similarly afflicted.  Simple huh? Now how the original affliction started would prob begin when great great Grandma Eve got herself deceived.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 25, 2011)

Things are coming along fine. But we still need more jazz for the Chinese auction. PLEASE, if anyone can help, it would just be great. Anything from a left handed pair of socks, to a set of stolen hubcaps.
Thank You
Chris
AKA Pigs


----------

